# AHHH, the fool moon!



## coolguyeagle76' (Jul 25, 2010)

so its a full moon tonight and once again i find myself feeling that strange electricity in the air, do you think its a coincidence that the police report a "full moon bump" and that hospitals have extra staff on full moons to prepare for the insanity. i myself am unsure, what do you guys think about the full moon and its possible affect on you?

im gonna go howl!


----------



## wildboy860 (Jul 26, 2010)

I looked into this a bit a few years ago. and they say that the moon has certain energy pulls on people just like they effect tidal waves in the ocean and other things in the natural world. I myself also can be found howling at the moon at certain times, espc. if I hear some wolves or coyotes doing it 1st.


----------



## Pheonix (Jul 26, 2010)

honestly I don't buy the hype, I think the craziness has less to do with the moon and more to do with all the hype about the full moon. IE.. why do most pot smokers smoke pot at 4:20? because they have been told that's the time to smoke pot.

people get crazy cause they think the moon gives them an excuse to be crazy and it may very well be on a subconscious level


----------



## GYPSY MOTHERFUCKER (Jul 26, 2010)

i disagree,people arent going to go put themselves in the hospital including a costly medical bill because there happens to be a full moon that night...


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Jul 26, 2010)

the thing is i dont keep trck of moon cycles at all, ill be feeling restless as soon as it gets dark, pack a little pack for a night of wild strangeness and rambling where ever i might be, and when i go out there is the full moon staring back at me. just like last night. its something ive never thought much about and dont think it should be considered to deeply on a personal level, but i have noticed a pattern.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jul 26, 2010)

I've spent many nights out running around under full moons and I always seem to notice more wild shit happening in the woods at that time. and there's also a reason why wolves / coyotes howl at the full moons too. so I would say it does have some effect.


----------



## Pheonix (Jul 26, 2010)

I hear coyotes and wolves howl when its not a full moon too


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Jul 26, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I hear coyotes and wolves howl when its not a full moon too


 
you dont think it affects you, thats a good enough answer for me.


----------



## Pheonix (Jul 26, 2010)

coolguyeagle76' said:


> you dont think it affects you, thats a good enough answer for me.



so I'm not allowed to argue my point, guess thats for the best since we're all pretty close minded on the subject. nothing I say can convince you otherwise and nothing you say can convince me otherwise. but if you didn't want to hear about how its just an unsubstantiated myth than maybe you should have worded it differently. "if you think the full moon effects your behavior then tell me why you think that" "PS I don't want to hear science just hearsay" luckily for you I haven't even bothered breaking out the science on yo ass.


----------



## Gudj (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm interested to read your science pheonix. 

Anyway, I was very excited to be outside a few nights ago under the moon. 
My 'woo' theory is that back when we (europeans) survived by hunting using the moon, alot of religions and sciences were based on the moon instead of the sun. I figure a full moon was probably a really exciting time when hunters and other folk got all riled up, and maybe that has carried on a bit to us.
No science involved there.


----------



## Tao_of_Pi (Jul 26, 2010)

Increased animal activity is if anything, probably due to the fact that it is more light out due to the moon. And that light makes it easier to see wild animals that you might otherwise not.

But I checked wikipedia, and there doesn't appear to be any correlation whatsoever between a full moon and hospital visits.


----------



## paddymelt (Jul 26, 2010)

I've never really understood people's fascination with the full moon. I always try to do my crazy criminal shit when there's no moon... its harder to be seen then.


----------



## Pheonix (Jul 26, 2010)

Gudj said:


> I'm interested to read your science pheonix.
> 
> Anyway, I was very excited to be outside a few nights ago under the moon.
> My 'woo' theory is that back when we (europeans) survived by hunting using the moon, alot of religions and sciences were based on the moon instead of the sun. I figure a full moon was probably a really exciting time when hunters and other folk got all riled up, and maybe that has carried on a bit to us.
> No science involved there.



the problem in there is no science for every study that shows a rise in crime, hospital visits or births there is another showing the opposite. but none of these studies are taking into consideration the why they just assume it's due to the full moon so some stupid gangbanger rolls into the enemy gangs turf to perform a drive-by and some 8yo child gets hit in the crossfire and dies at the hospital. I'm suppost to believe that the moon made him crazy, nope I don't think so he's a stupid fucking gangbanger that was probably on drugs. the violence was gang related not moon related. maybe I could be more persuaded if they can show me a normal sane person with no history of violence or depression and not under the influence of drugs or alcohol go on a killing spree during a full moon and back to normal when the sun comes up. but I'm not going to hold my breath for that one.

some scientist believe that the full moon exerts more gravity on the water in human bodies, disturbing our biological processes, much like the tides of the oceans. the problems I see with this is the huge difference between the amount of water in the human body compared to the amount of water in the ocean, the fact that the movement of water in the ocean (the current) relies greatly on the moon where as the movement of water in the human body relies on the heart, and third if you take the volume of all the water in the oceans and compare it to the variation in sea level during the tide it's really not that big of a difference and ration that down to the amount of water in the human body and it's practically nothing

now I will leave you all with some science that might go against my beliefs 
*In tropical rain forest countries in South America and Southeast Asia, where most of the worldâ€™s hardwood comes from, tree-harvesting contracts are linked to the phase of the moon. The trees are only cut down on a waning moon, as near to the new moon as feasible. This is because on a waxing or full moon, the sap rises in the trees and extensive sap bleeding attracts hordes of deathwatch beetles, which will devastate a crop.*


----------



## MrD (Jul 27, 2010)

So like, did anyone ells wake up naked in the woods covered in blood?


----------



## wildboy860 (Jul 27, 2010)

MrD said:


> So like, did anyone ells wake up naked in the woods covered in blood?


 
I did and it was a horrifyingly mystical experience.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Jul 27, 2010)

pheonix said:


> so I'm not allowed to argue my point, guess thats for the best since we're all pretty close minded on the subject. nothing I say can convince you otherwise and nothing you say can convince me otherwise. but if you didn't want to hear about how its just an unsubstantiated myth than maybe you should have worded it differently. "if you think the full moon effects your behavior then tell me why you think that" "PS I don't want to hear science just hearsay" luckily for you I haven't even bothered breaking out the science on yo ass.


 

sorry i read that hastilly, i just didnt want there too be any arguments over full moons just opinions okay.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Jul 27, 2010)

i think think looking only to logic and science for answers is kin to looking only to religion and spirituality, i entertain many possibilities without having to fall back on cheap man made science that will be completely unrecognizable in 100 years as as it was 100 years ago as well as cheap man made gods, my standards of truth are based on the ability to say, "hey i dont fucking know and thats completely rad". as for the full moon, i just feel it down in my gut and i cant deny it.


----------



## Pheonix (Jul 27, 2010)

your comparing science to religion? there's so many things wrong with that I don't even know where to begin. but I agree with you on science being unrecognizable in 100 years and thats due to government making up their own science and companies paying big bucks to make science support their product claims.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Jul 27, 2010)

science and religion are the same, both are mans pitiful attempts to explian away the dark, both have built and destroyed empires, both are as flawed as man. if you believe in science you may as well believe in god, both are a leap of faith i cant take just now haha!


----------



## madewithpaint (Jul 28, 2010)

the full moon brings blood! no joke.


----------



## paddymelt (Jul 28, 2010)

holy menstruation!!!


----------



## paddymelt (Jul 28, 2010)

coolguyeagle76' said:


> science and religion are the same, both are mans pitiful attempts to explian away the dark, both have built and destroyed empires, both are as flawed as man. if you believe in science you may as well believe in god, both are a leap of faith i cant take just now haha!


 
Science IS the new dominating religion. If any one is in doubt about this statement just try questioning any popular scientific "theory" (dogma) and see if you aren't treated as a heretic.


----------



## Pheonix (Jul 28, 2010)

paddymelt said:


> Science IS the new dominating religion. If any one is in doubt about this statement just try questioning any popular scientific "theory" (dogma) and see if you aren't treated as a heretic.


 
questioning science is what scientist do. its not scientific unless there's a way to prove it wrong. it's called the principle of falsifiability, Albert Einstein once said "No number of experiments will prove me right. One experiment can prove me wrong" 

there are many theories however that can't be proven wrong those theories are not "scientific theories" religion is a theory that can't be proven wrong, there is no way to prove that god does not exist there for religion is not a scientific theory. since I'm sure someone is going to bring up evolution now I will say that if you find rabbit fossils from the Precambrian era then you have successfully proven Evolution to be false.


----------



## rezmutts (Jul 28, 2010)

It didn't have a effect on me, but our community has be having a whole lot of drinking related deaths. I guess this is true for Reservations across the country(America). But My vegetable garden is thriving though!


----------



## wildboy860 (Jul 28, 2010)

madewithpaint said:


> the full moon brings blood! no joke.


 
how does the full moon bring blood?


----------



## Pheonix (Jul 28, 2010)

wildboy860 said:


> how does the full moon bring blood?


 
I've also heard that the moon might play a part in menstruation cycles. but I (as a man) don't know and don't care. it's sick, SICK but tasty too.


----------



## finn (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, when I was squatting in the woods, I would be more careful with the full moon out, mostly because people can see better in the night with all the light- though overcast nights have similar effects because of the light pollution, if the clouds clear then there's no light. It just seemed that of the nights people wanted to go crazy, they'd choose a full moon because they wouldn't really need a flashlight, because most people who aren't us don't go around with flashlights. Or maybe it's a cultural thing, I don't really know.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Jul 30, 2010)

its true for the babes in my life aswell, unfortunately sometimes for the guys...


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Jul 30, 2010)

evolution is a lie, smash the state, anarchy/pabst.


----------



## madewithpaint (Jul 31, 2010)

pheonix said:


> I've also heard that the moon might play a part in menstruation cycles. but I (as a man) don't know and don't care. it's sick, SICK but tasty too.


 
it's true for me. when the moon is full, your panties are in a pool. owoooooo!


----------

